# PIPTOSPATHA - My New Muse



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I've been growing this species from a tiny plantlet and took it out last night to separate and propagate it. The unique mottling and marbling is truly beautiful and makes it one of my favorite new aquatic plants.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful! What are its cultural requirements?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks like Piptospatha ridleyi, but that's perhaps not the only P. species with a variegation like that.
Is it grown submerged, Jake? P. ridleyi is already in the aquarium plant trade for a long time, but its aquarium suitability is questioned. I remember an "Aqua Planta" article about that species long time ago where rather negative experiences are reported.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm gonna need that


----------

